# Welches Gamepad (für NBA 2k12)



## ciscoprowler (10. Januar 2012)

*Welches Gamepad (für NBA 2k12)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege, mein Uraltgamepad einzumotten und mir ein neues zuzulegen. Schwanke zwischen diesem PC - Xbox 360 Controller für Windows, schwarz: Amazon.de: Games und Logitech F510 PC-Gamepad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Tendenziell spricht mich eher der Xbox Controller an...Angeblich wird der auch von vielen Spielen direkt erkannt, was dann die Steuerung im Spiel um einiges leichter machen würde...
Das Gamepad würde ich vornehmlich für NBA 2k12 nutzen...

Danke für Tipps und Hinweise!


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. Januar 2012)

Beide Controller sind sehr gut, aber ich würde auch eher zum XBox 360-Controller tendieren, auch wegen der guten Kompatiblität zu Windows und vielen Spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

Das xbox-Pad ist defintiv eine sehr gute Wahl. Das ist zudem auch garantiert kompatibel zu allem, wo "Games for Windows" draufsteht. Und die Spiele, wo das nciht draufsteht, bei denen aber Gamepad-Steuerung an sich "normal" ist, erkennen normalerweise das xbox-Pad auch immer, also vor allem Renn- und Sportspiele.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch die 5€ mehr für die kabellose Version ausgeben: http://www.amazon.de/PC-Wireless-Controller-Windows-schwarz/dp/B004JU0JSA    da kommen 2 normale AA (Mignon) Batterien rein, und wenn Du also dann 4 Akkus nimmst, hast Du stets Ersatz parat, wobei ein Satz Batterien auch schon sehr lange hält - ich meine, ich hab neulich mal jeden Tag 2 Stunden PES2012 und 2 Std ein Rennspiel gezocjt, und erst nach ner Woche musste ich dann mal wechseln. Zudem kannst Du bei bedarf an den Empfänger einfach ein weiteres Pad anmelden. Und Du wirst nie wieder mit dem Stuhl übers Kabel fahren oder beim Rennen zum Telefon oder Toilette am Kabel hängenbleiben und den halben PC umreissen...  

wichtig ist nur das "for windows", denn der kabellose OHNE diesen Zusatz hat keinen Empfänger dabei, und der Empfänger einzeln kostet 1-15€. 


Guckst Du auch hier Kaufberatung Gamepads - die perfekte Spielekontrolle ab 6 Euro


----------



## Shorty484 (10. Januar 2012)

Ich würde Dir auch dringend zum XBOX 360 Controller raten. Mit anderen Pads habe ich bei GfW schon böse Überraschungen erlebt. Bei SC Convinction habe ich z. B. bei meinem Saitek Pad beim rechten Analogstick vertauschte Achsen. Ist auch mit Emulatoren und stundenlangem Rumprobieren nicht zu ändern. Nimm lieber gleich das 360.


----------



## ciscoprowler (10. Januar 2012)

Super, vielen Dank für eure Tipps....Dann wird es wohl das Xbox-Ding werden


----------

